# I Downrated a PAX for not tipping. And now I regret it.



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

Posting this as "advice" to anyone who is tempted to downrate a pax for not tipping.

As a general rule I always give a pax 5 stars. Even if their behavior was less than perfect. Partially this is because I hope not to be judged harshly when I am less than a perfect driver. However, being a highly imperfect, deeply flawed, human being I slip at times. I occasionally get butt hurt when a pax I have given great service to does not tip. For example yesterday I had an airport pickup for two Biologist techie types who seem to rarely travel or use a ride service. They invited a 3rd person from their plane trip to join their car as he was going to the same hotel and conference they were attending. The 3rd party got a totally free ride (thus my earlier post on charging for extra pax). I gave the fare exemplary service, including handling their luggage and even extending the carry handles on the bags when unloading them to the curb. The punch line of course is that there was no tip from anyone. I rated the ride 5 stars.

Later I picked up a well-dressed business man from a bar on his way to a 5-star resort. He was on the phone the entire trip making with the love talk with his wife. He interrupted his conversation only to bark very specific instructions to me as to where to drop him off in lieu of the normal drop spot. Which I did. After the ride I watched for a couple of hours to see if a tip had followed the $5.90 ride. I finally gave in to the urge to downrate the pax. 1 star seemed extreme so I rated him 3 stars.

Today, nearly 24 hours later, the ride shows a $5 tip. It was a Lyft ride so I will never be paired with that pax again. I regret giving in to the impulse and will not do so in the future. That was the first and last time downrating a pax for no tip.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Coastal_Cruiser said:


> Posting this as "advice" to anyone who is tempted to downrate a pax for not tipping.
> 
> As a general rule I always give a pax 5 stars. Even if their behavior was less than perfect. Partially this is because I hope not to be judged harshly when I am less than a perfect driver. However, being a highly imperfect, deeply flawed, human being I slip at times. I occasionally get butt hurt when a pax I have given great service to does not tip. For example yesterday I had an airport pickup for two Biologist techie types who seem to rarely travel or use a ride service. They invited a 3rd person from their plane trip to join their car as he was going to the same hotel and conference they were attending. The 3rd party got a totally free ride (thus my earlier post on charging for extra pax). I gave the fare exemplary service, including handling their luggage and even extending the carry handles on the bags when unloading them to the curb. The punch line of course is that there was no tip from anyone.
> 
> ...


So just how dirty did those whispered sweet nothings get?


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I never downrate for no tip.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Coastal_Cruiser said:


> Posting this as "advice" to anyone who is tempted to downrate a pax for not tipping.
> 
> As a general rule I always give a pax 5 stars. Even if their behavior was less than perfect. Partially this is because I hope not to be judged harshly when I am less than a perfect driver. However, being a highly imperfect, deeply flawed, human being I slip at times. I occasionally get butt hurt when a pax I have given great service to does not tip. For example yesterday I had an airport pickup for two Biologist techie types who seem to rarely travel or use a ride service. They invited a 3rd person from their plane trip to join their car as he was going to the same hotel and conference they were attending. The 3rd party got a totally free ride (thus my earlier post on charging for extra pax). I gave the fare exemplary service, including handling their luggage and even extending the carry handles on the bags when unloading them to the curb. The punch line of course is that there was no tip from anyone.
> 
> ...


Not you coastal! You are the sweetest. It's okay no one is perfect. Everyone makes mistakes and this was for downrating because of no tip.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

I also don’t downrate for a tip. I get a lot of tips that come in a day or so later. 

Last wk, I had a great Uber pax. I didn’t realize I accidentally downrated him, until the screen popped up for the reason for lower rating. I felt bad about that. 

I wish U/L removed the ratings altogether.


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> So just how dirty did those whispered sweet nothings get?


I'll sell you the audio/video recording for $5.


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

Coastal_Cruiser said:


> I'll sell you the audio/video recording for $5.


f that i got em for $3.00


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Coastal_Cruiser said:


> I'll sell you the audio/video recording for $5.


So you admit to saving the video for personal uses &#129300;


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

After 5280 trips I think I given out 5 1 stars but all of them deserved it and it wasn’t because of not getting a tip.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Im not opposed to downrating for no tip. Everyone needs to tip drivers. Part of a pax's rating should be an indication on wether they tip or not. I just cant bring myself to do it though


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

The twisted logic of drivers who downrate non-tipping pax always makes me laugh. Passengers are supposed to pay restitution for the financial crimes perpetrated by Uber and Lyft against their own drivers?

That's the kind of logic you'll get from unskilled morons who can do nothing else in life but drive for Uber and Lyft.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

rkozy said:


> The twisted logic of drivers who downrate non-tipping pax always makes me laugh. Passengers are supposed to pay restitution for the financial crimes perpetrated by Uber and Lyft against their own drivers?
> 
> That's the kind of logic you'll get from unskilled morons who can do nothing else in life but drive for Uber and Lyft.


A pax rating should be a representation of how good they are as a pax. Tipping pax are better than non tipping pax. A pax who doesnt tip shouldn't carry as high a rating as one who does.


----------



## G.S.M. (Oct 28, 2019)

You all have some real issues

Your mentality should be survival of the fittest and wringing every cent out of the scummy trash you drive around

The asshole paid 1/2 of what he should have anyway, so that $5 is a slap in the face and a joke


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

Follow up: Just spoke to Lyft about changing the rating to 5 and they claim to have complied with the request.



G.S.M. said:


> You all have some real issues


Thank you for the feedback. Your comment will be given all the consideration it deserves. That's a promise.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Everytime a pax looks at their rating and says to themself, "how the heck did I get a 4.73 rating?", then the rating system is doing its job. They will be on better behavior. 

In some ways I think passengers should randomly be rated 1*. they all need to think a little more about what makes them a good or bad passenger.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Coastal_Cruiser said:


> Posting this as "advice" to anyone who is tempted to downrate a pax for not tipping.
> 
> As a general rule I always give a pax 5 stars. Even if their behavior was less than perfect. Partially this is because I hope not to be judged harshly when I am less than a perfect driver. However, being a highly imperfect, deeply flawed, human being I slip at times. I occasionally get butt hurt when a pax I have given great service to does not tip. For example yesterday I had an airport pickup for two Biologist techie types who seem to rarely travel or use a ride service. They invited a 3rd person from their plane trip to join their car as he was going to the same hotel and conference they were attending. The 3rd party got a totally free ride (thus my earlier post on charging for extra pax). I gave the fare exemplary service, including handling their luggage and even extending the carry handles on the bags when unloading them to the curb. The punch line of course is that there was no tip from anyone. I rated the ride 5 stars.
> 
> ...


I've received tips weeks later.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

I'm essentially done with rideshare so I guess I can freely provide advice now.

I had one 3-star ride that tipped. She probably rated me 4 or more likely 5. I don't let it bother me since that mediocre rating won't stop her from getting rides in the future. I didn't downrate for tipping, just a kind of rude ride.

The ratings game isn't a big deal. Rating people 5 stars is usually good for business. I made a habit of mentioning that 4.98+ riders were doing really well with almost all of their frequent rideshare drivers and almost none of them even knew (but of course they were all tippers).

Since a lot of Uber riders (and all Lyft riders) don't know their ratings, ratings mostly provide intel about riders to other drivers and provide intel about _you_ to the rideshare companies. Rating 5 in most cases opts you out of this game. I recommend it.


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

My rider rating is 4.92 but I think what brought my rating down was I took a friend of mine out for her birthday and what is usually a 30 minute ride to my house took 2 hours cause she was vomiting every 10 minutes on the side of the road. I always tip my drivers cash.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> whispered sweet nothings get?


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I picked up a guy last year who was going 1/2 mile to a gas station to fill his gas can then back home. So I had a stinky gas smell in my car on the way back and an "I'll tip you in the app" for the minimum fare ride. So I 1-starred him. About 15 minutes later a $5 tip notice popped up. I felt like a bum.


----------



## DriverRI (Jul 30, 2019)

ANT 7 said:


> I never downrate for no tip.


That's right, 80% of my tips are in the app.


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

You feel bad? 6 dollar ride tip me in the app$20 bucks. I gave her 1 star ⭐ because I didn’t want to go to her address ever again. Her location has tiny road to make curve in hill. I don’t wanna get sent there in bad weather. Yea I felt like I asshole when I saw the tip. But oh well I been screw too many times by riders.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

I never expect a tip.
If they give one, cool.
If they don't, that's what they generally do.

But overall, I'd rather be 'surprised' that I get anything rather than 'expect' anything from these people.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

OldBay said:


> Everytime a pax looks at their rating and says to themself, "how the heck did I get a 4.73 rating?", then the rating system is doing its job. They will be on better behavior.
> 
> In some ways I think passengers should randomly be rated 1*. they all need to think a little more about what makes them a good or bad passenger.


Just FYI, I had a 4.98 when I didn't tip, and I now have a 4.92 and nothing has changed except I tip. When I first posted here not sure if anyone can remember I didn't tip cos there was no option and I don't like carrying cash. I now only carry cash to tip but every once in a while I'm caught off guard and tip in app.

that and I don't take super late Uber's as frequent anymore because I can't be partying every other night when I have work the next day and school :frown:

so maybe they miss the drunk me.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> Not you coastal! You are the sweetest. It's okay no one is perfect. Everyone makes mistakes and this was for downrating because of no tip.


It's wrong imho. Drivers want more money do a job that pays more money and don't expect pax to automatically tip just because you DID YOUR JOB because while no one is looking drivers are acting entitled.,.double standard &#128169;

Drivers complain about driving all day and getting 10-20.00 in tips. THATS PATHETIC!

Maybe, just maybe some drivers suck and that's why they aren't tipped. Driver pay is low BECAUSE DRIVERS ACCEPT THIS BS from ridesharing and are content to ***** and moan instead of making a BETTER CHOICE not to tolerate crappy pay.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

IR12 said:


> It's wrong imho. Drivers want more money do a job that pays more money and don't expect pax to automatically tip just because you DID YOUR JOB because while no one is looking drivers are acting entitled.,.double standard &#128169;
> 
> Drivers complain about driving all day and getting 10-20.00 in tips. THATS PATHETIC!
> 
> Maybe, just maybe some drivers suck and that's why they aren't tipped.


Maybe I didnt write it clear in my original post but I 100% agree with you. Actually I reread it and I for sure was unclear &#128514;.

I feel coastal made a mistake in downrating for the reason of "no tip".

But coastal is a sweet man and I dont see him doing this as a norm. So I feel like it was a mistake/error in judgment. Which is why I said "not you" why did you do that.

I am in the minority of tip shoukd not be expected. &#129335;‍♀


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Meh.
I don't even check tips anymore.
5* all pax unless I have to call Rowena.
Stopped caring long time ago🤷‍♂️


----------



## btone31 (Jul 22, 2018)

IR12 said:


> It's wrong imho. Drivers want more money do a job that pays more money and don't expect pax to automatically tip just because you DID YOUR JOB because while no one is looking drivers are acting entitled.,.double standard &#128169;
> 
> Drivers complain about driving all day and getting 10-20.00 in tips. THATS PATHETIC!
> 
> Maybe, just maybe some drivers suck and that's why they aren't tipped. Driver pay is low BECAUSE DRIVERS ACCEPT THIS BS from ridesharing and are content to @@@@@ and moan instead of making a BETTER CHOICE not to tolerate crappy pay.


Even with high ratings, that doesn't lead to receiving more tips. I have high ratings on U/L, yet still deal with stingy mf'ers.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Coastal_Cruiser said:


> Posting this as "advice" to anyone who is tempted to downrate a pax for not tipping.
> 
> As a general rule I always give a pax 5 stars. Even if their behavior was less than perfect. Partially this is because I hope not to be judged harshly when I am less than a perfect driver. However, being a highly imperfect, deeply flawed, human being I slip at times. I occasionally get butt hurt when a pax I have given great service to does not tip. For example yesterday I had an airport pickup for two Biologist techie types who seem to rarely travel or use a ride service. They invited a 3rd person from their plane trip to join their car as he was going to the same hotel and conference they were attending. The 3rd party got a totally free ride (thus my earlier post on charging for extra pax). I gave the fare exemplary service, including handling their luggage and even extending the carry handles on the bags when unloading them to the curb. The punch line of course is that there was no tip from anyone. I rated the ride 5 stars.
> 
> ...


Rating passengers not dangerous or disrespectful is a fools errand. You're not going to change their behavior and You have just eliminated someone from your client base who might make you a lot of money in the next two years.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

ow no not a 1 star ! what will this pax do ? come on my dudes how many times have we see those horrible ratings 3.5 they still get rides .


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

If it was a lyft ride you had 24 to change your rating... Cry me a river... The guy was an asshat and got a 1... The fact he threw a tip doesnt change my mind i would've 1 🌟 him anyway... On lyft i give an hour for a tip to show, and then 1 🌟 anyone who doesnt when I get home for the nite. Wish I had that freedom with Uber . They get rated as deemed earned at end of trip.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

I went from 5 stars for everyone for over a year, to handing out 1,2,3,4 like candy. That's just what happens when you finally realize enough is enough. What really tipped me over the edge was just how easily so many clowns would be handing out low ratings to me. Finally got fed up.


----------



## OG ant (Oct 11, 2019)

Coastal_Cruiser said:


> Posting this as "advice" to anyone who is tempted to downrate a pax for not tipping.
> 
> As a general rule I always give a pax 5 stars. Even if their behavior was less than perfect. Partially this is because I hope not to be judged harshly when I am less than a perfect driver. However, being a highly imperfect, deeply flawed, human being I slip at times. I occasionally get butt hurt when a pax I have given great service to does not tip. For example yesterday I had an airport pickup for two Biologist techie types who seem to rarely travel or use a ride service. They invited a 3rd person from their plane trip to join their car as he was going to the same hotel and conference they were attending. The 3rd party got a totally free ride (thus my earlier post on charging for extra pax). I gave the fare exemplary service, including handling their luggage and even extending the carry handles on the bags when unloading them to the curb. The punch line of course is that there was no tip from anyone. I rated the ride 5 stars.
> 
> ...


Poor guy tipped and still got hit with a 3 star, that's really harsh! I guess that's how entitled people work!


----------



## DerrickD (Oct 11, 2019)

I never 1 star a pax for not tipping. I think you can talk to Lyft whether there's anything you can do if you want to change that rating


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

@Coastal_Cruiser is the cutest and sweetest little Lyft driver I've ever seen. I hope he gets extra tips this holiday season. @Coastal_Cruiser has the altruistic mind set that we all should strive for.


----------



## MondayMan (Apr 27, 2019)

Coastal_Cruiser said:


> Posting this as "advice" to anyone who is tempted to downrate a pax for not tipping.
> 
> As a general rule I always give a pax 5 stars. Even if their behavior was less than perfect. Partially this is because I hope not to be judged harshly when I am less than a perfect driver. However, being a highly imperfect, deeply flawed, human being I slip at times. I occasionally get butt hurt when a pax I have given great service to does not tip. For example yesterday I had an airport pickup for two Biologist techie types who seem to rarely travel or use a ride service. They invited a 3rd person from their plane trip to join their car as he was going to the same hotel and conference they were attending. The 3rd party got a totally free ride (thus my earlier post on charging for extra pax). I gave the fare exemplary service, including handling their luggage and even extending the carry handles on the bags when unloading them to the curb. The punch line of course is that there was no tip from anyone. I rated the ride 5 stars.
> 
> ...


I don't think most passengers know or care what their rating is, especially on Lyft. I use ratings as a way to tell other drivers whether this is a good passenger to accept a ping from. Since Lyft ratings can be changed for 24 hours, I wait until the end of the day and go back into the app to decide ratings. Everyone who has tipped gets to keep their 5*, everyone who hasn't tipped gets changed to 4* (most pax), and anyone I don't want to be matched with again gets 3* or lower (very few).


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

DerrickD said:


> I never 1 star a pax for not tipping. I think you can talk to Lyft whether there's anything you can do if you want to change that rating


You're right. I contacted Lyft and got the rating changed to a 5.


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

Over hundreds of 1 stars I was only wrong a handful of times too bad so sad don't feel bad at all, carry cash next time

Not going 10+ miles no cash tip auto 1 star going on 5+ years. I stick to my code don't let the anecdotal make ya feel bad the math is what counts

The only thing I rate on is PROFIT I couldn't care less what they do back there long as they left it how they found it, eat, drink, sleep, fvck, talk, smoke, pets, no car seat...if you're not going 10+ miles & I lost money driving you it's 1 star I don't want to ever share oxygen with people who don't tip for human delivery at a subsidized price but tip for pizza, plate, bottle delivery of 100 feet marked up 4000% cash is the only thing that gets em a 5 star because on x it's most likely not coming thru the app

It doesn't effect them most don't know or care, worse case scenario they get a new 5star anonymous account since they know what they're doing and it's probably their 3rd+ account by now, it least let's the smart future drivers know the request is a short trip non tipper


----------



## wicked (Sep 24, 2017)

They dont regret stiffing you. ****em


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> @Coastal_Cruiser is the cutest and sweetest little Lyft driver I've ever seen. I hope he gets extra tips this holiday season. @Coastal_Cruiser has the altruistic mind set that we all should strive for.


This would scare the shyt out of me if he were referring to me.... Thank you for not referring to me... Wheew dodged that bullet...


----------



## Elmo Burrito (Feb 3, 2017)

Amos69 said:


> Rating passengers not dangerous or disrespectful is a fools errand. You're not going to change their behavior and You have just eliminated someone from your client base who might make you a lot of money in the next two years.


That might be true in a small market but if your in a larger market chances are, you're not going to p/u same pax twice in a year. But what downrating and tanking their rating does accomplish is making them wait longer to get a ride especially on the weekends. If I work weekends if they got a 4.7 or less they dont get in my sled period!


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky (Feb 4, 2018)

Coastal_Cruiser said:


> Posting this as "advice" to anyone who is tempted to downrate a pax for not tipping.
> 
> As a general rule I always give a pax 5 stars. Even if their behavior was less than perfect. Partially this is because I hope not to be judged harshly when I am less than a perfect driver. However, being a highly imperfect, deeply flawed, human being I slip at times. I occasionally get butt hurt when a pax I have given great service to does not tip. For example yesterday I had an airport pickup for two Biologist techie types who seem to rarely travel or use a ride service. They invited a 3rd person from their plane trip to join their car as he was going to the same hotel and conference they were attending. The 3rd party got a totally free ride (thus my earlier post on charging for extra pax). I gave the fare exemplary service, including handling their luggage and even extending the carry handles on the bags when unloading them to the curb. The punch line of course is that there was no tip from anyone. I rated the ride 5 stars.
> 
> ...


Ya that wasn't nice. Tips are a bonus. I don't expect them but am happy when I get them. Don't be the type of person who becomes judgmental over money. I rate almost everyone a 5 also. They're the reason we have jobs



Elmo Burrito said:


> That might be true in a small market but if your in a larger market chances are, you're not going to p/u same pax twice in a year. But what downrating and tanking their rating does accomplish is making them wait longer to get a ride especially on the weekends. If I work weekends if they got a 4.7 or less they dont get in my sled period!


It's eliminates them from ever seeing you online again. If I don't want to pick them up again then I do it. Otherwise they get 5 stars



Elmo Burrito said:


> That might be true in a small market but if your in a larger market chances are, you're not going to p/u same pax twice in a year. But what downrating and tanking their rating does accomplish is making them wait longer to get a ride especially on the weekends. If I work weekends if they got a 4.7 or less they dont get in my sled period!


Lol. I see the same people every week at least once


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

Well said.


----------



## The Devil (Nov 7, 2019)

Coastal_Cruiser said:


> Posting this as "advice" to anyone who is tempted to downrate a pax for not tipping.
> 
> As a general rule I always give a pax 5 stars. Even if their behavior was less than perfect. Partially this is because I hope not to be judged harshly when I am less than a perfect driver. However, being a highly imperfect, deeply flawed, human being I slip at times. I occasionally get butt hurt when a pax I have given great service to does not tip. For example yesterday I had an airport pickup for two Biologist techie types who seem to rarely travel or use a ride service. They invited a 3rd person from their plane trip to join their car as he was going to the same hotel and conference they were attending. The 3rd party got a totally free ride (thus my earlier post on charging for extra pax). I gave the fare exemplary service, including handling their luggage and even extending the carry handles on the bags when unloading them to the curb. The punch line of course is that there was no tip from anyone. I rated the ride 5 stars.
> 
> ...


Everyone has their own system or code by which they rate pax. If you want to be a prince about it, that is on you. I've evolved over the years of doing this to truly appreciate exception pax, thus I only rate those as 5 stars. That's me tho, and that's what floats my boat ⛵


----------



## May H. (Mar 20, 2018)

Yes, I certainly will downrate for no tips on airport trips. Last time I arrived early, waited for my passenger, loaded heavy bags in the rain and drove 40 miles through a heavy storm pleasantly & professionally and unloaded her bags placing these on the curb with handles facing upward AND thanked her & wished her a good day & safe travels. When a driver goes through that much trouble they should be compensated in monetary appreciation. It’s a special burn when someone of significant means who demands special treatment, looks down upon you as if you’re scum and won’t even tip $1. Pax will never learn unless their ratings plummet.


----------



## MuchoMiles (Sep 16, 2019)

You have to come up with your own rating system. Tipping is nit considered.

1). Did passenger give a greeting upon entering my vehicle.(Subtract a star if not)

2) Do they have a beverage? (Subtract a star for beverage)

3) Did pool passenger complain about route when other passengers are dropped first? 
( Subtract 2 stars)

4) Did passenger expire the time clock on pick up? (Subtract 2 stars)

5) Did the passenger have a strong pungent smell? Obnoxious cologne or perfume? (Subtract 2 stars)

6) Did the passenger use abusive language in front of other passengers? (One Star & notify U/L)

7). Vomit? (One Star & notify U/L).

8). Rude and Disrespectful? (One star)

* Exceptions occur on great positive uplifting conversations..... (you know the ones who make it an amazing ride you never want to end)


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

May H. said:


> Pax will never learn unless their ratings plummet.


Unfortunately most will not learn even if their ratings plummet. They would have to be conscientious in the first place to care about their rating. Even <4.5 rated riders still get picked up easily enough so a low rating here or there won't harm them.

People who act like that or are that ignorant about the economics of driving won't be reached even with face-to-face confrontations, let alone ratings that they will likely never see or care about.


----------



## Tampa Bay Hauler (May 2, 2019)

OldBay said:


> Everytime a pax looks at their rating and says to themself, "how the heck did I get a 4.73 rating?", then the rating system is doing its job. They will be on better behavior.
> 
> In some ways I think passengers should randomly be rated 1*. they all need to think a little more about what makes them a good or bad passenger.


4.73 rating. They may be like some drivers on here that brag about 12% AR and 78% CR. They might go out and do something to get it lowered. LOL.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

sellkatsell44 said:


> so maybe they miss the drunk me.


I miss the drunk you
Then again, I miss the sober you


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Lyft allows you to fix it up to 24 hours later. Also Lyft support is good about fixing the rating if you contact them, but dirty Fuber sets it in stone.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

OldBay said:


> Everytime a pax looks at their rating and says to themself, "how the heck did I get a 4.73 rating?", then the rating system is doing its job. They will be on better behavior.


Just like drivers sit around scratching their heads about "Why did I get a low star rating today?!" ....... the PAX will be thinking the same thing. Without any feedback given as to WHY people get down rated it's pointless. To assume a PAX will draw a conclusion to their low rating being tied to non-tipping is laughable. Because the culture Uber instilled is "Tipping it not necessary". Until Uber does something to help change that culture, it's pointless to down rate based on tipping. PAX more likely to think you are just a dick than draw a conclusion their non-tip was the reason.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

ANT 7 said:


> I never downrate for no tip.


Time for you to change, then!



Jo3030 said:


> I never expect a tip.


And it's people/drivers like you, that perpetuate the B.S. rideshare/paxhole culture. Way to go :thumbup:


----------



## YourFoodIsGettingCold (Nov 22, 2018)

I'm pretty sure it's all a mind game for U/L but I think it definitely serves drivers well if they have a personal policy not to accept riders with certain ratings.

I pretty much rate everyone 5* unless they are rude or obnoxious. Then they get 1*. I give 3* if they ask to connect their phone to my Bluetooth or for any other stupid requests. They get the 3 because they typically have some sort of pouty moment when you tell them no.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

So you're cool with a guy ignoring and barking orders at you for a five dollar bill.

Let that sink in.


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> So you're cool with a guy ignoring and barking orders at you for a five dollar bill.
> 
> Let that sink in.


They bark at me I'll show them how much bite is in my bark.


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> So you're cool with a guy ignoring and barking orders at you for a five dollar bill.
> 
> Let that sink in.


It's in. To polish that sentence he was _barking_ out orders at the last second, but not _yelling_. Rather last minute instructions, than to take him to the drop he did not favor and then have him tell me to go somewhere else. And I am quite cool with an 85% tip.

On the other hand friend Johnny, if you're suggesting I am a w-h-o-r-e for a five dollar bill, I'll go along with that too. ;>


----------



## MiamiUberGuy5 (Feb 20, 2019)

Coachman said:


> I picked up a guy last year who was going 1/2 mile to a gas station to fill his gas can then back home. So I had a stinky gas smell in my car on the way back and an "I'll tip you in the app" for the minimum fare ride. So I 1-starred him. About 15 minutes later a $5 tip notice popped up. I felt like a bum.


Gas fumes are carcinogens. youre happy to help inhale carcinogens for $5?.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Coastal_Cruiser said:


> Posting this as "advice" to anyone who is tempted to downrate a pax for not tipping.
> 
> As a general rule I always give a pax 5 stars. Even if their behavior was less than perfect. Partially this is because I hope not to be judged harshly when I am less than a perfect driver. However, being a highly imperfect, deeply flawed, human being I slip at times. I occasionally get butt hurt when a pax I have given great service to does not tip. For example yesterday I had an airport pickup for two Biologist techie types who seem to rarely travel or use a ride service. They invited a 3rd person from their plane trip to join their car as he was going to the same hotel and conference they were attending. The 3rd party got a totally free ride (thus my earlier post on charging for extra pax). I gave the fare exemplary service, including handling their luggage and even extending the carry handles on the bags when unloading them to the curb. The punch line of course is that there was no tip from anyone. I rated the ride 5 stars.
> 
> ...


Tipping has nothing to do with how a person treats you. Some groups of people, it's not in their culture to tip. You shouldn't be working for tips. IF you really want to work for tips, become a waiter or bartender. I used to be a bartender, then a cab driver, and I never ever made as much in tips as I did as a bartender and tips as bartender always exceeded my salary. Tips are a side benefit on this gig. I never even think about them, either they tip, or they don't, and I don't give it a second thought.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Lyft pax will never see their rating, so the "learning" will never take place due to a lower rating.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

rkozy said:


> The twisted logic of drivers who downrate non-tipping pax always makes me laugh. Passengers are supposed to pay restitution for the financial crimes perpetrated by Uber and Lyft against their own drivers?
> 
> That's the kind of logic you'll get from unskilled morons who can do nothing else in life but drive for Uber and Lyft.


So says the one that did not have sexual relations with that woman. LMAO...

One has 24 hours to rate a Lyft pax after the completed trip. I do my book keeping and ratings after I get home. If there is no change in the morning then they stand.

After Five years of this my ratings go like this. Some of you just haven't been doing this long enough to see that every time U or L make a change, it is ALWAYS a take away from the driver. Pax are just collateral damage.

Tip !, Auto 5 star. If it's a dollar, then its questionable. Would you leave your waitress a dollar tip ? What if we held pax to 18% of the fare ?
5 Star if you take me to OC or LAX. You did put me in a position to make more than if I stayed local.
If the trip pays $20+ Maybe a 5 star.

Less than 20 , and no tip , 4 star.

Short trip / Minimum fare, 99% of the time 3 star. A few are learning a 3 dollar will get one a 5 star.
This is really Uber problem that they lied about from the beginning. . We all drive to make money, not pad the pockets of some Million / Billionaires.

You really think that this would be a problem if the mileage and per minute rates were equally to a living wage ? Oh sorry , some actually make that.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

My Uber rating as a passenger is 4.5 and I tip EVERY RIDE, am toes on curb and pretty respectful. My guess is that it is low because I only use it in foreign countries (And Quebec) and there is typically a language barrier. I’ve done about 10-15 rides as a Pax and Was surprised to see it so low.


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> My Uber rating as a passenger is 4.5 and I tip EVERY RIDE, am toes on curb and pretty respectful. My guess is that it is low because I only use it in foreign countries (And Quebec) and there is typically a language barrier. I've done about 10-15 rides as a Pax and Was surprised to see it so low.


Ive see 2.5a


----------



## Funky Monkey (Jul 11, 2016)

Coastal_Cruiser said:


> Posting this as "advice" to anyone who is tempted to downrate a pax for not tipping.
> 
> As a general rule I always give a pax 5 stars. Even if their behavior was less than perfect. Partially this is because I hope not to be judged harshly when I am less than a perfect driver. However, being a highly imperfect, deeply flawed, human being I slip at times. I occasionally get butt hurt when a pax I have given great service to does not tip. For example yesterday I had an airport pickup for two Biologist techie types who seem to rarely travel or use a ride service. They invited a 3rd person from their plane trip to join their car as he was going to the same hotel and conference they were attending. The 3rd party got a totally free ride (thus my earlier post on charging for extra pax). I gave the fare exemplary service, including handling their luggage and even extending the carry handles on the bags when unloading them to the curb. The punch line of course is that there was no tip from anyone. I rated the ride 5 stars.
> 
> ...


I don't even go there. I've gotten $15+ tips when they fly back out a week later. Regardless, 60% of pax don't tip but I'm not comfortable slamming them for it


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

RideshareUSA said:


> And it's people/drivers like you, that perpetuate the B.S. rideshare/paxhole culture. Way to go :thumbup:


Passengers aren't required to tip. Period. If Uber/Lyft wanted to build a 20% gratuity into every fare, they could do it instantly.

They haven't...and they never will. All your pouting, and whining, and *****ing, and one-starring pax won't change that reality.

If you can't accept the low pay you are driving for, log off the app permanently, and try finding a real job that pays what you demand.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

rkozy said:


> try finding a real job that pays what you demand.


Try keeping your useless opinion to yourself. And yes, I make significantly more than you at this rideshare shit!


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> Maybe I didnt write it clear in my original post but I 100% agree with you. Actually I reread it and I for sure was unclear &#128514;.
> 
> I feel coastal made a mistake in downrating for the reason of "no tip".
> 
> ...


That was not directed to but all those that act entitled but constantly complain about entitled pax as if there is a difference. People chose this crappy gig often having no clue how really bad it has gotten because they've driven 2-3 yrs.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

ps; Cultural differences ? You are or trying to become a US citizen. Then you are, and will be a part of the collective and required to assimilate upon taking the oath of US Citizenship. Like U/L TOS you read that part right ? lmao...


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

RideshareUSA said:


> Try keeping your useless opinion to yourself. And yes, I make significantly more than you at this rideshare shit!


&#128077;&#128536;


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Coastal_Cruiser said:


> On the other hand friend Johnny, if you're suggesting I am a w-h-o-r-e for a five dollar bill, I'll go along with that too.


No no no, Sir. Not implying that at all.

What I am saying is that you felt this pax deserved a one star because he was ordering you around (or whatever reason). Throwing a few bucks your way doesn't change that, and he got what he deserved.

Unless you down-rated him solely for not leaving a tip (which it doesn't sound like), there's no reason to feel guilt/regret.


----------



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

That's why Uber should allow the drivers 24 hours to rate the pax like they do on Lyft.


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> No no no, Sir. Not implying that at all.


EDITED: Gotcha. No worries. It is against my Prime Directive to downrate in general (only done it twice), and especially because he was not that bad. I was just feeling a bit pissy at the moment, and combined with the no tip I gave in to a low impulse. Now that sure ain't the end of the world, but when I saw the guy had tipped it was nice to be able to get Lyft to up the rating from 3 to 5. ;>


----------



## Coolpad_24 (Jun 18, 2019)

I wait until the end of the day and go back into the app to decide ratings. Everyone who has tipped gets to keep their 5*, everyone who hasn't tipped gets changed to 4* (most pax), and anyone I don't want to be matched with again gets 3* or lower (very few).
[/QUOTE]

This is exactly how I play the game!&#127919;


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

REX HAVOC said:


> That's why Uber should allow the drivers 24 hours to rate the pax like they do on Lyft.


Or how about letting y'all change the rating like they let the pax change it.. &#129300;&#128513;


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

I picked up a pax from a VA hospital tonight around 11 pm. Kinda short ride to the heart of the hood! I don’t mind this so no big deal. I will not pick anyone up from there obviously. 

Lady with crutches was moving slow which is completely fine I understand. When she got back on her feet, she turns around and says here you go honey 5$ bill. Stay safe out here. 

Point is you never know. People from the hood that you pick up are some of the more thankful people honestly. I almost felt like giving it back to her, but that would make her feel bad. So I didn’t do that.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Coastal_Cruiser said:


> Posting this as "advice" to anyone who is tempted to downrate a pax for not tipping.
> 
> As a general rule I always give a pax 5 stars. Even if their behavior was less than perfect. Partially this is because I hope not to be judged harshly when I am less than a perfect driver. However, being a highly imperfect, deeply flawed, human being I slip at times. I occasionally get butt hurt when a pax I have given great service to does not tip. For example yesterday I had an airport pickup for two Biologist techie types who seem to rarely travel or use a ride service. They invited a 3rd person from their plane trip to join their car as he was going to the same hotel and conference they were attending. The 3rd party got a totally free ride (thus my earlier post on charging for extra pax). I gave the fare exemplary service, including handling their luggage and even extending the carry handles on the bags when unloading them to the curb. The punch line of course is that there was no tip from anyone. I rated the ride 5 stars.
> 
> ...


Perfect solution. And this infuriates many drivers; however, I view tips as totally built into the system. Travis's original business model. Support and go with it.

This works beautiful for me. Because I never, ever expect tips, am never disappointed. Never.

In reality 40% of my pax's tip. And generously. So, go through the day never disappointed. And a good portion, of the day, my expectations are greatly exceeded.

Works for me.


----------



## charmer37 (Nov 18, 2016)

I never down rated a pax if they don’t tip, Anything can backfire on a driver when driving for Uber or lyft. The op story is prime example, I use to drive but now I just use the services. I tip 80% of the time and times I didn’t tip I never was down rated by a driver. If you have pleasant 5 star rider and no problems with the ride I don’t see a reason for giving a pax a 1 star, Uber advertised the no tipping is necessary BS.


----------



## Clevername (Mar 28, 2019)

.


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

Clevername said:


> Wow, that's a mile of trips!


YUP I wear my badges proudly lol


----------



## charmer37 (Nov 18, 2016)

ANT 7 said:


> I never downrate for no tip.


It's petty in my opinion just for not receiving a tip, Imagine if a driver didn't receive a tip in 5 out of 8 rides, The driver 1 star the 5 non tipping riders and the 5 pax give that driver a 1 star, Anything can happen on Uber's platform.


----------



## Cary Grant (Jul 14, 2015)

I rate pax for behavior. I don't care if they tip or not when it comes to ratings. A 5-star pax gets 5-stars. A 1-star pax gets a 1-star rating. 

I routinely decline to pick up low rated pax, even if I'm not busy and could use the fare. I used to pick up all of them, but over time have noticed that pax with a sub 4.6 rating generally deserve it, so I'll let someone else take that risk. VIPs with less than 4.8 get ignored, too. They should know better.


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

The ONLY time I don't give 5 stars is if the rider is a real ass hat. I only drive Fri and Sat nights and cash out Sunday morning when I am finished for the week. I always have tips come in days later. You never know who will make good and when.


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> Was surprised to see my rating so low.


You really need to ask yourself when you're riding... "Am I being cool right now?" for example my friend @NauticalWheeler was just stirring the pot a little in the Toronto forum and you came down on him like white on rice for not properly titling his thread. It was something harmless about the weather or whatever. Now, were you being cool in that moment? I know you probably point your finger to where you want the driver to go and probably say things louder the second time after the driver doesn't understand the first time. Ask yourself, "Am I being cool right now?"


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> You really need to ask yourself when you're riding... "Am I being cool right now?" for example my friend @NauticalWheeler was just stirring the pot a little in the Toronto forum and you came down on him like white on rice for not properly titling his thread. It was something harmless about the weather or whatever. Now, were you being cool in that moment? I know you probably point your finger to where you want the driver to go and probably say things louder the second time after the driver doesn't understand the first time. Ask yourself, "Am I being cool right now?"


I'm pretty much a silently browse my phone type of guy. But language barriers can make things a challenge. As I said I tend to use UBER in countries that are not predominantly English speaking.


----------



## Galveston (Aug 16, 2019)

Coastal_Cruiser said:


> Posting this as "advice" to anyone who is tempted to downrate a pax for not tipping.
> 
> As a general rule I always give a pax 5 stars. Even if their behavior was less than perfect. Partially this is because I hope not to be judged harshly when I am less than a perfect driver. However, being a highly imperfect, deeply flawed, human being I slip at times. I occasionally get butt hurt when a pax I have given great service to does not tip. For example yesterday I had an airport pickup for two Biologist techie types who seem to rarely travel or use a ride service. They invited a 3rd person from their plane trip to join their car as he was going to the same hotel and conference they were attending. The 3rd party got a totally free ride (thus my earlier post on charging for extra pax). I gave the fare exemplary service, including handling their luggage and even extending the carry handles on the bags when unloading them to the curb. The punch line of course is that there was no tip from anyone. I rated the ride 5 stars.
> 
> ...


I downrate repeat offenders so I never get them again.


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

May H. said:


> Yes, I certainly will downrate for no tips on airport trips. Last time I arrived early, waited for my passenger, loaded heavy bags in the rain and drove 40 miles through a heavy storm pleasantly & professionally and unloaded her bags placing these on the curb with handles facing upward AND thanked her & wished her a good day & safe travels. When a driver goes through that much trouble they should be compensated in monetary appreciation. It's a special burn when someone of significant means who demands special treatment, looks down upon you as if you're scum and won't even tip $1. Pax will never learn unless their ratings plummet.


I would like to remind you of a couple of things that come to mind. I recently had two rides of a hundred miles. They each were displaced from their intended airport. One tipped because it was Thanksgiving and one did not tip at all. One was in the middle of the night and one was through a difficult rain storm. I have had others with fifty miles and forty miles. Most do not tip. Long rides and those with surge rates cost a lot. You should see what they paid. In terms of human experience, something I learned long long ago, was that there is a difference between being able to pay for something and being able to afford it. I grew up in a family where the general practice was to live above the means. Looking rich and being rich are quite different. I knew a young woman once who, in trying to remain in good stead with multi-millionaire friends (old money, prominent heritage, best selling author), used the full proceeds of selling her house and all of her assets into bankruptcy, going with them on vacations, dinners, nights out, and shopping, acting like she could do what they could do, for a period of two socially fraudulent years. Once she began begging on everyone, it came out. I found out through its gossip, that the couple she had been chumming with like best friends were sickened by her foolishness. They did not demand that conduct of her. I knew the couple. They didn't demand it on anyone. The husband drove an old damaged car, and the wife shopped with me for three dollar earrings. We as drivers get all kinds. We get the rich who look rich, the rich who look poor, the ones who ride us by scraping by every penny they can imagine on the spot, the ones who ride us all of the time. The ones who are poor but keep up appearances, the ones who buy at second hand stores, the ones who can tip, the ones who can not tip, the ones who do tip and ones who do not. Our rides are prepaid. When someone gets in our cars we know that a credit or debit card was deducted the amount for the ride and no advanced tip feature exists. The Thanksgiving hundred miles tipper was driven to a mobile home park where her mother gleamed with happiness at the driveway. The week before Thanksgiving hundred-plus miles tipper was a service man with all his gear coming home from his 4th and last Afghanistan deployment, who phoned his girlfriend who couldn't be bothered to either wake up or turn on a house light.

Don't judge about a tip. We were paid by them, and they gave us an opportunity to drive them. It used to be a very successful ad campaign by Uber that no tip was needed. The non tipper drove Uber before his service. The ad campaign did not just say that it is not necessary to tip us. They said, "An Uber driver is an owner of their own business, a partner with Uber. No tipping necessary" Because employees are the ones traditionally are tipped. People see what they are charged and they say to themselves, that we were already paid. And so it is a wonderful thing to be tipped. I prefer tips, but I don't judge about it.

AB5 in California might, as it goes further in the news after the new year, generate more tips because it will get word out that we do not get that 80 percent of the ride that Uber advertised we get. Uber recruited in public places announcing how much a driver is paid from each ride. They don't do it as much now that they pay less. It is not glamorous to say we get paid by minutes and miles and whatever the whim is.


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

I do find it interesting that anyone still bothers to give ratings a single second of thought.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

ANT 7 said:


> I never downrate for no tip.


I only downrate for not tip if its an airport trip and requires me to load and unload luggage. :coolio: :coolio: :coolio:


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

Popeye taxi turvy 1954 Brutus at 1:52 in "he was a healthy tipper"

I don't want to share oxygen or my ride ever in life again with human pieces of trash that don't tip for human delivery at a predatory subsidized rate when I know they tip for pizza, plate, bottle delivery of a hundred feet on poison marked up 4000%

It's been American culture for over 70 years to tip your cab driver, if not going 10+ miles on x and no cash tip is an auto 1 star for 4+ years to let future drivers know and then it's their choice if they want to pick up the human piece of trash

As a teenager I'd roll up two dollars in pennies if it was my last to tip the pizza guy, & that was 25+ years ago, it's common courtesy in this country always has been it's the thought that counts


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> I only downrate for not tip if its an airport trip and requires me to load and unload luggage. :coolio: :coolio: :coolio:


You are not required to load anyone's luggage. That is something done in hope of tip. People do not say they have three pennies in their pockets along with the luggage. If you do not get tipped, that moment, it means nothing. They should rate you a "1" by reading your mind.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

LADryver said:


> You are not required to load anyone's luggage. That is something done in hope of tip. People do not say they have three pennies in their pockets along with the luggage. If you do not get tipped, that moment, it means nothing. They should rate you a "1" by reading your mind.


Of course, since I have 24 hours to change my rating, I will change the rating once I see a tip has been paid out. So, I am totally fair about this. If you are so F***ing cheap that you won't tip after someone has loaded and unloaded your luggage (so that you don't damage my bumper) you don't deserve to ride in Rideshare and just order a taxi and pay the market rate. I HATE cheap people, the selfishness and greed is just not acceptable. :cryin::cryin::cryin:


----------



## Youburr (Aug 22, 2019)

MuchoMiles said:


> You have to come up with your own rating system. Tipping is nit considered.
> 
> 1). Did passenger give a greeting upon entering my vehicle.(Subtract a star if not)
> 
> ...


uber should allow drivers to rate negative numbers below zero stars. that would allow headquarters be notified* in the event a malodorous rude disrespectful flask-swigging trash talking time wasting route complaining silent bob vomits in the back seat.*


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> selfishness and greed is just not acceptable.


Look in a mirror.


----------



## Erin C Banning (Jul 3, 2018)

Coastal_Cruiser said:


> Posting this as "advice" to anyone who is tempted to downrate a pax for not tipping.
> 
> As a general rule I always give a pax 5 stars. Even if their behavior was less than perfect. Partially this is because I hope not to be judged harshly when I am less than a perfect driver. However, being a highly imperfect, deeply flawed, human being I slip at times. I occasionally get butt hurt when a pax I have given great service to does not tip. For example yesterday I had an airport pickup for two Biologist techie types who seem to rarely travel or use a ride service. They invited a 3rd person from their plane trip to join their car as he was going to the same hotel and conference they were attending. The 3rd party got a totally free ride (thus my earlier post on charging for extra pax). I gave the fare exemplary service, including handling their luggage and even extending the carry handles on the bags when unloading them to the curb. The punch line of course is that there was no tip from anyone. I rated the ride 5 stars.
> 
> ...


Lesson learned, I hear you. Like you (normally), I only give 5 stars. I've never seen any upside (for me) to downrating pax, if there's a problem I'll report it.


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

Yeah, and I do understand why some drivers downrate more liberally. I just happen to be blessed to drive in an area where there are few bad pax. We have few to no "hoods". Only a couple of awful rides out of nearly 4k. For moderate pax issues; late to the pickup spot, had a few drinks and boisterous, want a charge cord, want to sit in the front, so forth and such as, I always issue 5 stars. I think a downrate in those cases is unneeded, and there is that notion of _do unto others...._ I get 5 stars from pax routinely in spite of the occasional missed turn, talking too much, or some other foible. It's a two-way street.


----------



## Rosalita (May 13, 2018)

Stop fretting over this tipping stuff. You don't have to rate a pax immediately. Wait and see if you get that tip. The next day, go online and check. Down-rate them if the tip doesn't show up and you think you should've gotten one. Some so-called "business travelers," the younger ones in particular, were never taught to tip. At the airport, when I discover it's a business ride I always remind them upon concluding their ride, "For your convenience and my safety, you can tip in the app. And I thank you, again, for riding with me." It usually works on even the most dense of pax. 

The pax that always gets a 1 star from me? The one who voluntarily tells me he/she tipped me in the app and then it never appears.


----------



## Erin C Banning (Jul 3, 2018)

Rosalita said:


> Stop fretting over this tipping stuff. You don't have to rate a pax immediately. Wait and see if you get that tip. The next day, go online and check. Down-rate them if the tip doesn't show up and you think you should've gotten one. Some so-called "business travelers," the younger ones in particular, were never taught to tip. At the airport, when I discover it's a business ride I always remind them upon concluding their ride, "For your convenience and my safety, you can tip in the app. And I thank you, again, for riding with me." It usually works on even the most dense of pax.
> 
> The pax that always gets a 1 star from me? The one who voluntarily tells me he/she tipped me in the app and then it never appears.


At least in my market, Uber requires rating the pax before I can be available for another ride, and doesn't permit changing the rating later for any reason. That's part of why I, at least, only give 5 stars -- if I give less than 5 stars, I have to write to Uber about why before I can be available for another ride. I'm not getting paid to criticize passengers, only to drive them. With Lyft, you're absolutely right -- can rate the pax later and change the rating -- though the rating is optional, so I just don't rate passengers on Lyft


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

Erin C Banning said:


> With Lyft, you're absolutely right -- can rate the pax later and change the rating -- though the rating is optional, so I just don't rate passengers on Lyft :wink:


Even with Lyft, rating pax after the ride is a limited window. After a few hours (a day?) the option to rate is grayed out. And as we know, a pax may tip days later.

But I do like Rosalita's rule for for downrating someone who promised to tip in the app and reneged. That is cowardly on their part if the deceipt was intentional. Still though, you can never be sure. I've seen pax not tip until the next time they opened the app, and that can be days/weeks later.


----------



## ggrezzi (Mar 14, 2019)

ANT 7 said:


> I never downrate for no tip.


Agreed . Tipping is not mandatory!


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Coastal_Cruiser said:


> Yeah, and I do understand why some drivers downrate more liberally. I just happen to be blessed to drive in an area where there are few bad pax. We have few to no "hoods". Only a couple of awful rides out of nearly 4k. For moderate pax issues; late to the pickup spot, had a few drinks and boisterous, want a charge cord, want to sit in the front, so forth and such as, I always issue 5 stars. I think a downrate in those cases is unneeded, and there is that notion of _do unto others...._ I get 5 stars from pax routinely in spite of the occasional missed turn, talking too much, or some other foible. It's a two-way street.


I like how you think!!


----------



## Rosalita (May 13, 2018)

Erin C Banning said:


> At least in my market, Uber requires rating the pax before I can be available for another ride, and doesn't permit changing the rating later for any reason. That's part of why I, at least, only give 5 stars -- if I give less than 5 stars, I have to write to Uber about why before I can be available for another ride. I'm not getting paid to criticize passengers, only to drive them. With Lyft, you're absolutely right -- can rate the pax later and change the rating -- though the rating is optional, so I just don't rate passengers on Lyft :wink:


Aha, I see. I drive for Lyft and am not familiar with Uber. But, hey, same logic applies. If the tip is not forthcoming, then down grade. By forcing you to rate a pax before all the information is known to you, Uber is probably artificially bumping up pax ratings.



Coastal_Cruiser said:


> Even with Lyft, rating pax after the ride is a limited window. After a few hours (a day?) the option to rate is grayed out. And as we know, a pax may tip days later.
> 
> But I do like Rosalita's rule for for downrating someone who promised to tip in the app and reneged. That is cowardly on their part if the deceipt was intentional. Still though, you can never be sure. I've seen pax not tip until the next time they opened the app, and that can be days/weeks later.


You can rate for 24 hours after the ride in Lyft. Sometimes it takes the pax awhile to provide a tip. Lyft also "reminds" them by asking if they'd like to tip. So I'll wait until the next day to see if the pax catches up with it, or not.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

mch said:


> Im not opposed to downrating for no tip. Everyone needs to tip drivers. Part of a pax's rating should be an indication on wether they tip or not. I just cant bring myself to do it though


No one needs to tip you. That's what makes it a tip.


----------



## Rosalita (May 13, 2018)

Coastal_Cruiser said:


> Even with Lyft, rating pax after the ride is a limited window. After a few hours (a day?) the option to rate is grayed out. And as we know, a pax may tip days later.
> 
> But I do like Rosalita's rule for for downrating someone who promised to tip in the app and reneged. That is cowardly on their part if the deceipt was intentional. Still though, you can never be sure. I've seen pax not tip until the next time they opened the app, and that can be days/weeks later.


I do really well on tips. 98% of my pax tip me. I treat them well. I'm polite but business-like. At the onset of the ride I always say, "Thank you for riding with me today. I appreciate it." That reminds them I'm working here. This is my job. At the conclusion of their ride, I offer up one more, "Hey, thanks again for the ride." The pax who says straight out, "Oh I tipped you in the app" and then hasn't is a jerk who deserves 1 star. I think they're seeing how many drivers they can go through since the driver won't get matched with them again they're down rated to 1 star.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Demon said:


> No one needs to tip you. That's what makes it a tip.


I agree with you. They dont have to tip, but a driver doesn't have to rate them 5 stars either. In a perfect world, a low rating would be an indication to the driver wether the pax tips or not. Unfortunately, the ratings system is currently too all over the place for it to be a reality.


----------



## Erin C Banning (Jul 3, 2018)

Coastal_Cruiser said:


> Even with Lyft, rating pax after the ride is a limited window. After a few hours (a day?) the option to rate is grayed out. And as we know, a pax may tip days later.
> 
> But I do like Rosalita's rule for for downrating someone who promised to tip in the app and reneged. That is cowardly on their part if the deceipt was intentional. Still though, you can never be sure. I've seen pax not tip until the next time they opened the app, and that can be days/weeks later.


Personally, I find it best to spend no energy on the question -- it's up to a customer if they tip or not. After I'm done with a ride, my energy is best focused on finding more passengers and getting paid more $ or, failing that, going home and sleeping. Most passengers aren't sure how to access their rating on their own (they're constantly asking me about their rating, which I don't pay attention to and so normally can't tell them) in any case, so the only result of downrating them is going to be to decrease my pool of potential customers. Even if they don't tip, I'm still getting paid to drive them, and I'm on the road to make $, not to train passengers. In my experience, between 30 and 40% of customers tip (varies a bit geographically in my market), and a lot of that is probably due to Uber's past marketing. Horse is out of the barn on that one though -- when they ask, I educate them. At the end of the day, it's their choice to tip or not. When they bring it up, I tell them I appreciate anything they feel they can spare, and that it's up to them ...


----------



## Blatherskite (Nov 30, 2016)

Coastal_Cruiser said:


> ...That was the first and last time downrating a pax for no tip.


I'd hazard that your lone-star treatment was just the kick-in-the-pants your pax needed to pony up a tip.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Rosalita said:


> I do really well on tips. 98% of my pax tip me. I treat them well. I'm polite but business-like. At the onset of the ride I always say, "Thank you for riding with me today. I appreciate it." That reminds them I'm working here. This is my job. At the conclusion of their ride, I offer up one more, "Hey, thanks again for the ride." The pax who says straight out, "Oh I tipped you in the app" and then hasn't is a jerk who deserves 1 star. I think they're seeing how many drivers they can go through since the driver won't get matched with them again they're down rated to 1 star.


98% is like a world record!!!!


----------



## ctdude6969 (Sep 14, 2019)

Since receiving advice on this forum about rating pax based on tips, it's let me see our side of the industry in a whole new light.

Before I'd always rate a 5 star unless the person was belligerently drunk, rude, slammed doors, you know the norms. Now I see it as this; if I have you multiple times (more than likely a local to your area) and you are just doing minimum fares and never tipping (and this goes especially for Uber since I don't learn your name until after I accept the trip) and taking time away from me getting $8+ rides (nevermind the wear it puts on your car to start it up, drive a short distance, and shut it back off, $3 is a wash) I will 3 star you so that I don't get your business again.

For those of you who say accept the trip, take the ride, and collect the money, well then if you are in my area, that's another $3-$5 in your pocket. Everyone has a different business strategy and that's ok. Some of us are okay with taking $3 trips. Some of us prefer $8+ trips. I'm an INDEPENDANT CONTRACTOR to Uber and Lyft. I have no obligation to these companies to take the trip.


----------



## mattadams (Apr 19, 2016)

I am a driver but also a frequent passenger, so I think about how this affects the passengers as well. I almost always tip, but I've had several rides where not only did I not tip, I downrated the driver and in one case, reported them to uber because their car was a filthy shitbox, I was afraid to touch anything inside it was so gross, could barely see out the windows they were so dirty, etc. In that case, I feel like he deserved a one-star because the system needed to know how horrible he was. But a passenger not tipping isn't HORRIBLE. When uber started, they stressed tips were not required and part of the driver training was even to tell the driver to refuse a tip if offered. They finally allowed tipping, but it is still in customers minds that tipping isn't required as part of a ride. Some drivers think they are getting even with the passenger for not tipping or something, when in most cases the passenger wont' even know they were downrated and if they do, they likely won't understand why. And if they do tons of uber rides and get downrated on one, it might not hurt their rating too bad, but if they only take it once every few weeks/months, one downrating could bring them from 5-star to 1 or 2-star in no time and hurt their chances of getting rides in the future, through really no fault of their own. 
If you insist on getting tipped, deliver pizzas. If you insist on getting tipped on uber, you're going to be disappointed, and if you're resorting to vengeance against passengers to get that right in your head, find a new job.


----------



## dlearl476 (Oct 3, 2017)

ANT 7 said:


> I never downrate for no tip.


Back when I delivered people, I never gave a non-tipper more than 4 stars. It takes a decent tip to be a 5 Star fare, period


----------



## ctdude6969 (Sep 14, 2019)

So it's okay for the passengers to be able to rate a driver whatever they want to (sometimes one-star rate just to get a free ride) but a driver ALWAYS has to 5 star? I call BS. I keep my 2016 Nissan with leather seats clean and smelling good with expensive air freshners. I keep it well maintained with regular oil changes, brake pad replacements, ect. If I decide to rate someone a 3 because I constantly get their $3 minimim ride that takes away from my chance to get a better fair, that's my God given right, just like it's their God given right to rate me as they please. 

You go to a restaurant and tip 20% of the check for your food delivery. You tip a pizza delivery person a few bucks to deliver your pizza in a timely manner. You (or at least I do) tip the person at Dunkin Donuts/Starbucks/random coffee house for delivering your coffee and pastry. In the taxi industry/limo business, it was always expected that you tipped the driver. We deliver people from point A to B safely and generally in a timely manner. We also deserved to be tipped if we provide safe and courteous service in a relatively clean and well functioning vehicle.

It's the snowflake drivers who see it as we are doing a favor for a buddy (it's actually a stranger) and not running a small business who make this rideshare gig unprofitable for bowing down to the customers.


----------



## jlong105 (Sep 15, 2017)

MiamiKid said:


> Perfect solution. And this infuriates many drivers; however, I view tips as totally built into the system. Travis's original business model. Support and go with it.
> 
> This works beautiful for me. Because I never, ever expect tips, am never disappointed. Never.
> 
> ...


So set your standards low and you won't be disappointed.



Rosalita said:


> I do really well on tips. 98% of my pax tip me. I treat them well. I'm polite but business-like. At the onset of the ride I always say, "Thank you for riding with me today. I appreciate it." That reminds them I'm working here. This is my job. At the conclusion of their ride, I offer up one more, "Hey, thanks again for the ride." The pax who says straight out, "Oh I tipped you in the app" and then hasn't is a jerk who deserves 1 star. I think they're seeing how many drivers they can go through since the driver won't get matched with them again they're down rated to 1 star.


I don't believe 98%


----------



## mattadams (Apr 19, 2016)

I think if a driver has a truly negative experience with a passenger, they should rate them down. If a passenger has a truly negative experience with a passenger, they should downrate them. Downrating for not tipping is not the same as a negative experience.... especially since at least in my experience, very few passengers tip right away and I often get tips a day or two, even a week later... as the OP mentioned.
Sometimes having empathy for your fellow human being and wondering how your actions can negatively impact them can make a huge difference in how you treat the world and how the world treats you.


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

mch said:


> Im not opposed to downrating for no tip. Everyone needs to tip drivers. Part of a pax's rating should be an indication on wether they tip or not. I just cant bring myself to do it though


It gets easier the more you down rate. You are conditioned to rate the default 5 stars because it is easy. It is a little more work to down rate. 9 out of 10 riders don't tip, so that is a 90% chance of always being right about rating for no tips. There are special cases where you have a good feeling about the person and them being the type that tips. It is hit or miss though, especially with younger riders or Yuppies.


----------



## goliver28 (Feb 7, 2019)

If i one starred started every passenger passenger for not tipping, I'd eventually run out of passengers. Not all of them tip cash so you can't assume right off the bad. And secondly, so what if they don't tip? Yes tips are very helpful, but if they don't tip then it's just what it is. If you really get miserable over the lack of a tip, then I'm not sure what to tell you.


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

not 1 star, those are the worst of the worst. 3 star is standard.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

just think back to how many times you have been f'd by a passanger that ought to cure your bout of the poor me's..occupy your head spac ith more important things


----------



## Lyftuber100 (Nov 14, 2019)

rkozy said:


> The twisted logic of drivers who downrate non-tipping pax always makes me laugh. Passengers are supposed to pay restitution for the financial crimes perpetrated by Uber and Lyft against their own drivers?
> 
> That's the kind of logic you'll get from unskilled morons who can do nothing else in life but drive for Uber and Lyft.


Arent you one of those unskilled drivers? I've read your life story you put on here asking for a wink to your side job.



Rosalita said:


> I do really well on tips. 98% of my pax tip me. I treat them well. I'm polite but business-like. At the onset of the ride I always say, "Thank you for riding with me today. I appreciate it." That reminds them I'm working here. This is my job. At the conclusion of their ride, I offer up one more, "Hey, thanks again for the ride." The pax who says straight out, "Oh I tipped you in the app" and then hasn't is a jerk who deserves 1 star. I think they're seeing how many drivers they can go through since the driver won't get matched with them again they're down rated to 1 star.


So this is what you do for tips. Solid advice. Sounds better than my good ol boy routine.


----------



## Erin C Banning (Jul 3, 2018)

ctdude6969 said:


> So it's okay for the passengers to be able to rate a driver whatever they want to (sometimes one-star rate just to get a free ride) but a driver ALWAYS has to 5 star? I call BS. I keep my 2016 Nissan with leather seats clean and smelling good with expensive air freshners. I keep it well maintained with regular oil changes, brake pad replacements, ect. If I decide to rate someone a 3 because I constantly get their $3 minimim ride that takes away from my chance to get a better fair, that's my God given right, just like it's their God given right to rate me as they please.
> 
> You go to a restaurant and tip 20% of the check for your food delivery. You tip a pizza delivery person a few bucks to deliver your pizza in a timely manner. You (or at least I do) tip the person at Dunkin Donuts/Starbucks/random coffee house for delivering your coffee and pastry. In the taxi industry/limo business, it was always expected that you tipped the driver. We deliver people from point A to B safely and generally in a timely manner. We also deserved to be tipped if we provide safe and courteous service in a relatively clean and well functioning vehicle.
> 
> It's the snowflake drivers who see it as we are doing a favor for a buddy (it's actually a stranger) and not running a small business who make this rideshare gig unprofitable for bowing down to the customers.


Not sure which of us commenters you're responding to, but I (at least) don't think any part of this business is "okay," including that the passengers can rate drivers however they want with no rhyme or reason. but I don't see any good that comes from downrating pax (for me). Maybe you can explain it to me, how downrating pax helps me out as a driver.


----------



## tc49821 (Oct 26, 2017)

It's Uber fault,they should pay more .I get the get mine mentality. Riders know the game too,they could start down rating you. Or you piss some one off b.c u gave them a one,now they make a false report .

The fare it self should be enough,the tip is just a nice bonus. W


IR12 said:


> It's wrong imho. Drivers want more money do a job that pays more money and don't expect pax to automatically tip just because you DID YOUR JOB because while no one is looking drivers are acting entitled.,.double standard &#128169;
> 
> Drivers complain about driving all day and getting 10-20.00 in tips. THATS PATHETIC!
> 
> Maybe, just maybe some drivers suck and that's why they aren't tipped. Driver pay is low BECAUSE DRIVERS ACCEPT THIS BS from ridesharing and are content to @@@@@ and moan instead of making a BETTER CHOICE not to tolerate crappy pay.


I always tipped,I grew up that way and don't want to screw the little guy . My friend was from a country where tips weren't custom. I use to just call him a cheap fk,when he didn't tip or gave a crappy one.

A server ,why can the place get away paying $5 hr. The customer is paying more of the guy or girl pay than the owner. People have really crappy low paying jobs and no one tips .

A tip should be a nice bonus. The fare should be enough. If it's not,than maybe don't drive.



Erin C Banning said:


> Not sure which of us commenters you're responding to, but I (at least) don't think any part of this business is "okay," including that the passengers can rate drivers however they want with no rhyme or reason. but I don't see any good that comes from downrating pax (for me). Maybe you can explain it to me, how downrating pax helps me out as a driver.


It's a risky. A pax who takes 5 min and is only a min fare. A pax who goes a long airport trip but doesn't tip. It helps u know what to pax to avoid .


----------



## Clevername (Mar 28, 2019)

You can avoid rating a pax by restarting your phone after you end the trip but before you rate them. When the phone restarts it shows you are still online but the screen where it wanted the rating is now gone.


----------



## Erin C Banning (Jul 3, 2018)

tc49821 said:


> It's a risky. A pax who takes 5 min and is only a min fare. A pax who goes a long airport trip but doesn't tip. It helps u know what to pax to avoid .


Only if all drivers rate on the same basis, which they clearly don't. All you really know for sure when a rider has a low rating, is that they've not gotten along with at least one driver -- which doesn't tell you much. If pay was better, and passengers more plentiful, I could see being choosey about individual passengers -- but those two things not being true, a paying passenger is a paying passenger in my book. Their rating is a distraction in my opinion.


----------



## RKAKEMBO1 (Nov 26, 2019)

Coastal_Cruiser said:


> Posting this as "advice" to anyone who is tempted to downrate a pax for not tipping.
> 
> As a general rule I always give a pax 5 stars. Even if their behavior was less than perfect. Partially this is because I hope not to be judged harshly when I am less than a perfect driver. However, being a highly imperfect, deeply flawed, human being I slip at times. I occasionally get butt hurt when a pax I have given great service to does not tip. For example yesterday I had an airport pickup for two Biologist techie types who seem to rarely travel or use a ride service. They invited a 3rd person from their plane trip to join their car as he was going to the same hotel and conference they were attending. The 3rd party got a totally free ride (thus my earlier post on charging for extra pax). I gave the fare exemplary service, including handling their luggage and even extending the carry handles on the bags when unloading them to the curb. The punch line of course is that there was no tip from anyone. I rated the ride 5 stars.
> 
> ...


Damn!!!
Almost every ride there is a tip?!
Boys here never tip. It's always 1 in a hundred trips!


----------



## GreatOrchid (Apr 9, 2019)

abuse of power


----------



## John McYeet (Feb 10, 2019)

The sooner you expect everyone to not tip the sooner you’ll stop caring about tips. If you base your mood or attitude off people tipping you’ll always be disappointed. Always.


----------



## Lyftuber100 (Nov 14, 2019)

ctdude6969 said:


> Since receiving advice on this forum about rating pax based on tips, it's let me see our side of the industry in a whole new light.
> 
> Before I'd always rate a 5 star unless the person was belligerently drunk, rude, slammed doors, you know the norms. Now I see it as this; if I have you multiple times (more than likely a local to your area) and you are just doing minimum fares and never tipping (and this goes especially for Uber since I don't learn your name until after I accept the trip) and taking time away from me getting $8+ rides (nevermind the wear it puts on your car to start it up, drive a short distance, and shut it back off, $3 is a wash) I will 3 star you so that I don't get your business again.
> 
> For those of you who say accept the trip, take the ride, and collect the money, well then if you are in my area, that's another $3-$5 in your pocket. Everyone has a different business strategy and that's ok. Some of us are okay with taking $3 trips. Some of us prefer $8+ trips. I'm an INDEPENDANT CONTRACTOR to Uber and Lyft. I have no obligation to these companies to take the trip.


You might as well just keep it running. Remember uber rewards those who keep the cars on. Look at the uber who does 360s in their car. You never see them because they are always getting those long trips.


----------



## Buckpasser (Sep 30, 2015)

Always document Non-tippers in your City or County make a list & post at the local markets


----------



## YourFoodIsGettingCold (Nov 22, 2018)

I just downrated a guy for getting puke on the outside of my car door. He asked me to pull over, so I did. I tried to give him 3 stars, but the app glitched and would not capture. I tried 2 stars to no avail. The app accepted the 1 star though. Now I just woke up to a $20 tip, feels wrong like drug money.


----------



## zoobadger (Feb 20, 2019)

Coastal_Cruiser said:


> Posting this as "advice" to anyone who is tempted to downrate a pax for not tipping.
> 
> As a general rule I always give a pax 5 stars. Even if their behavior was less than perfect. Partially this is because I hope not to be judged harshly when I am less than a perfect driver. However, being a highly imperfect, deeply flawed, human being I slip at times. I occasionally get butt hurt when a pax I have given great service to does not tip. For example yesterday I had an airport pickup for two Biologist techie types who seem to rarely travel or use a ride service. They invited a 3rd person from their plane trip to join their car as he was going to the same hotel and conference they were attending. The 3rd party got a totally free ride (thus my earlier post on charging for extra pax). I gave the fare exemplary service, including handling their luggage and even extending the carry handles on the bags when unloading them to the curb. The punch line of course is that there was no tip from anyone. I rated the ride 5 stars.
> 
> ...


Some people simply don't tip. And I wonder if being really nice to the driver and being extra complimentary makes then kinda almost justify not tipping?

Sorta like their deliberate kindness is the driver's reward. I do appreciate gratitude, of course, but...

Edited to fix typos.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Erin C Banning said:


> Only if all drivers rate on the same basis, which they clearly don't. All you really know for sure when a rider has a low rating, is that they've not gotten along with at least one driver -- which doesn't tell you much. If pay was better, and passengers more plentiful, I could see being choosey about individual passengers -- but those two things not being true, a paying passenger is a paying passenger in my book. Their rating is a distraction in my opinion.


Ratings are almost useless. When I was a rookie I used to think they were helpful but over the years I've had 4.2 riders who were great passengers and 5 star riders who were rude.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Coastal_Cruiser said:


> . It was a Lyft ride so I will never be paired with that pax again


??? With Lyft, rating 3 stars will mean you won't be paired with a pax again?
It used to be 1 star. Has that changed?


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

https://help.lyft.com/hc/en-us/articles/115013079948-Driver-and-passenger-ratings#passengerrating


----------



## whatyoutalkinboutwillis (Jul 29, 2017)

Don'tchasethesurge said:


> You feel bad? 6 dollar ride tip me in the app$20 bucks. I gave her 1 star ⭐ because I didn't want to go to her address ever again. Her location has tiny road to make curve in hill. I don't wanna get sent there in bad weather. Yea I felt like I @@@@@@@ when I saw the tip. But oh well I been screw too many times by riders.


Aw... She probably tipped you because other drivers felt the same way and for that reason, she has trouble getting rides. That was probably her way of saying thanks and could you please pick me up next time.

I give 5 stars to everyone unless they're rude. I mean, how can I downrate someone who gets in my car, puts on their seatbelt and rides to their location? Plus I believe in Karma.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

whatyoutalkinboutwillis said:


> Aw... She probably tipped you because other drivers felt the same way and for that reason, she has trouble getting rides. That was probably her way of saying thanks and could you please pick me up next time.
> 
> I give 5 stars to everyone unless they're rude. I mean, how can I downrate someone who gets in my car, puts on their seatbelt and rides to their location? Plus I believe in Karma.


Same here. I give 5 stars to almost every passenger. Tips are a nice surprise when they happen.


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

down-rating because of tip is abuse of the rating system. It was meant by Uber to only be used for non-monetary behavior


----------



## YourFoodIsGettingCold (Nov 22, 2018)

AveragePerson said:


> down-rating because of tip is abuse of the rating system. It was meant by Uber to only be used for non-monetary behavior


Abuse seems like a strong word since there are no rules governing the application of said ratings. The system works best when no one is required to explain why they gave another user 1*. It allows Uber to be in the middle so they can play both sides and limit risk.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

YourFoodIsGettingCold said:


> Abuse seems like a strong word since there are no rules governing the application of said ratings. The system works best when no one is required to explain why they gave another user 1*. It allows Uber to be in the middle so they can play both sides and limit risk.


This is from a driver most likely posing as a rider but even if real rider it makes sense given his or her track record.

ratings don't mean much, it's that feel good feeling they're trying to incite along with the "fear of being deactivated" (you're more likely to be deactivated by a false accusation then a low rating).

and not everyone is going to rate the same. So if some drivers wanna rate 1* for no tip, that's their prerogative. There will be drivers who will give you a 5*, lug your 50lb luggage and roll out the red carpet for $2.94 no tips. I understand drivers not agreeing with but persecuting type of vibes is like take a chill pill.

at the end of the day it'll all work out.

those who tip will be higher then those who don't, simply because of the former described above vs latter.

in general riders, with the exception of the outlier, are anywhere between 5.0 and no one gives a f (aka 4.7).


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

MuchoMiles said:


> You have to come up with your own rating system. Tipping is nit considered.
> 
> 1). Did passenger give a greeting upon entering my vehicle.(Subtract a star if not)
> 
> ...


----------

